# Best food?



## m1k30rz (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone have any advice on the best food for your dog? I am currently feeding eukanuba medium puppy for my 15 week old pup


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm sure this will turn into a long thread with a lot of different answers and opinions, but I feed Pro Plan Puppy then switch to adult at about one year old. Have had good luck so far.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Euk Large Breed puppy than at a yr. old switch to Euk Premium Performace Sporting. Good success great looking teeth/coat/stools. I think Euk is the best there is but thats why they make other brands for other folks to say the same thing. We could go on and on about this one.Just read alot of good stuff about it and they have done alot of research on their stuff and the head dietary person for the Euk Premium Performace Sporting is a Field trialer himself.


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

MDbaydog said:


> , but I feed Pro Plan Puppy then switch to adult at about one year old. Have had good luck so far.


Ditto!!!!! Also this is not a cookie cutter question (in my opinion). Different foods work better for different dogs. There are alot of great foods available, just find the one that works best for your dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Nutro High Performance works best for my dog
Cindy


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

smcsurvey said:


> Different foods work better for different dogs. There are alot of great foods available, just find the one that works best for your dog.


I've tried several foods with several dogs. My parents' and brother's dogs do well on Iams. I won't feed it because there's some kind of corn ingredient and that's my personal opinion despite that they do well on it. Heck, growing up our dogs all at Dad's and table scraps! I've fed Nutro and all dogs have done well on that, regular stool, great coats, energy is good, etc. I've fed ProPlan puppy and that was ok with two dogs but ProPlan adult (I switch puppies early) did not get digested, a lot of loose stool, etc. I've fed Pedigree with no major issues that I can recall. 

I had to homefeed a renal dog and so I've done a ton of research about food. Egg is the number one source of bioavailable protein (they can digest almost 100% of it) but it needs to be cooked for dogs to digest it. Fed whole you will not get any deficiencies as some might suggest. Chicken and beef rank number two and three (not sure which is which but they're very close). Read the AAFCO guidelines about by-products and make your decision if you will feed them or not. I'm of the belief that raw (for the most part - see eggs above) is the best. But, it's not always practical. 

I now feed Nature's Variety brand, Prarie line. They have an Instinct line which is grain free. And they have a frozen raw line. I've fed the raw frozen and haven't yet simply because I am waiting until pup is a little older. It's expensive but I like it, like the ingredients. It's got several sources of protein, omegas, minerals, etc. The frozen has bone but it comes in a patty, no risk. And I've fed raw chicken legs with the bone to my renal dog, bones are fine if they are raw, the risk comes when they've been cooked. 

If you're looking for a wet food, the best I've found is Merrick. They don't have a huge selection of dry foods and it may not be enough protein for working dogs but they have great ingredients. Most wet foods have water or broth as their number one ingredient but not these guys, it's meat. I've fed it too with the renal dog and he loved it. 

I could go on and on but the biggest point in choosing a food has already been made. Do some research and decide what ingredients you are comfortable feeding then find a food and try it. If your dog doesn't do well, then find another. One of the biggest determinants if your dog is doing well is stool, should be regular, firm, and not a lot of it - that means they are digesting it well and their bodies are thus using it. Coat should be shiny, no dandruff, no itching, etc. 

Ok, I've gone on long enough! (I should just go be a dog nutritionist or something haha)

Kourtney


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a new grain free food the store by me just started carrying after a lot request for it. They have three different formulas.

*Taste Of The Wild*
http://tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/


----------



## WENDY (Nov 19, 2003)

We have had several litters mand have raised several pups on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food and have no complaints and recommend it when asked.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

What does everyone feel about 
Blackgold" dogfood?
I have always heard that you look for chicken as a first or one of the first ingredients. Don't see that there.................
Would be fed to boarding dogs, as well as training dogs.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't all of the major dog food companies have grains in their food?

Why are the "grain free" foods becoming popular?

Wouldn't you think that if grains are bad, the major companies would be removing the grains for other ingredients?

Obviously, I have not done any research on this.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

Started my 'Chessie' on ProPlan puppy. When I swithed to large breed adult, he didn't care for it. So, I tried Euk. He liked it, but neither ProPlan nor Euk made his coat shine.

Then I switched to Blue Lamb and Brown Rice. I supplement with raw beef liver and eggs. Baaammm! What a difference. Don't know whether its the kibble or the liver and eggs. More energy too!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm feeding my pup nutro max puppy for my 8 week old right now. her coat is really nice!! 

i'm feeding the big dogs nutro high performance it seems to work for them!

from what i know you want to stay away from by-products and corn.. dont get that confused with corn meal!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Almost a year ago we switched to Extreme Dog Fuel http://www.extremedogfuel.com/

Great company with a great food... all our dogs are yellow and you can see they all have a shiny coat.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't care how great the feed is. If they won't eat it your outta luck...

ARKAT!! We have a 50 run kennel and no dog has turned it's nose up to it.... Doesn't matter if they're boarding dogs or dogs on the campaign trail. They all eat it.

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Almost a year ago we switched to Extreme Dog Fuel http://www.extremedogfuel.com/
> 
> Great company with a great food... all our dogs are yellow and you can see they all have a shiny coat.


Oh my god, it turned all your dogs yellow? What do they put in that food....? 


/Paul


----------



## smokin' gun (May 3, 2006)

Pro Plan Puppy works well for our pups


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Sheril Allen writes ....Almost a year ago we switched to Extreme Dog Fuel http://www.extremedogfuel.com/

Great company with a great food... all our dogs are yellow and you can see they all have a shiny coat. 
__________________



IT COULD BE WORST THEY COULD LOOK CHOCOLATE WHICH MAY BE EVEN WORST THAN YELLOW IF YOU ASK AROUND....BE CAREFUL WITH THAT FOOD.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Exceed chicken/rice 30/20 from Sam's club.
$23 for 44 pounds and dogs do well. It was recommended by a pro that feeds it to his. 
solid stools, easy cleanup, good energy and coat.
Been feeding it for 5 monmths and are happy with it right now.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh my god, it turned all your dogs yellow? What do they put in that food....?
> 
> 
> /Paul


 
HAR!!!


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

lablover said:


> Don't all of the major dog food companies have grains in their food?
> 
> Why are the "grain free" foods becoming popular?
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem to matter what I feed my BLM, he is fine with everything I have feed: Pro Plan Performance, Eukanuba Premium Performance, Blackwood, EVO and Nature's Variety Instinct. My YLF has had all of the above plus Extreme Dog Fuel and she does by far the best on the Nature's Variety Instinct; so that is what they eat now.

For Grain Free info see http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grain_free


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

Euk got too expensive for me. I switched to Purina Hi-Pro and still have same results.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Euk. premium performance 
Euk large breed puppy for 1 yr.


----------

